# How Much To Feed?



## Mason1 (Jan 18, 2010)

I read on here that some people thought feeding less often was better so I have been cutting back.

But im wondering how much should you be feeding them? Do you just feed them until they start to slow down eating or what?

I have 3 RBP maybe 4"(Not sure though never measured em') and when I waited 6 days between feedings they had 2 shrimp gone real fast. like none hit the bottom. So I wasnt sure if I should give them more. I dont want to over feed them.


----------



## gr8whythntr (Jan 30, 2010)

Mason1 said:


> I read on here that some people thought feeding less often was better so I have been cutting back.
> 
> But im wondering how much should you be feeding them? Do you just feed them until they start to slow down eating or what?
> 
> I have 3 RBP maybe 4"(Not sure though never measured em') and when I waited 6 days between feedings they had 2 shrimp gone real fast. like none hit the bottom. So I wasnt sure if I should give them more. I dont want to over feed them.


If you are going to feed them every 6 days then let them eat until there full and wait another 6 days...You dont want them to start pecking at each other...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

you could feed on a random schedule and throw in 1 or 2 shrimp each time... my 3 serras are on a random schedule that works out to once or twice a week and i cut up one shrimp each feeding and give a piece to each one.

a group of pygos will eat more than a solo serra just because of the competition for food, so just because they could eat a bunch of food every day, it doesn't necessarily mean that you need to feed them that often


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

I was always concerned that if I let my Pygos go to long they would Fin Nip or hurt each other.....Serras on the other hand...a week is what I do sometimes. It all depends if they aggresively go for the food right of way...if not.. I'll wait a few days....


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

For pygos try to check if everyone have eat


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Number one mistake most aquarium keepers do is over feed there fish. You got to remember these guys are in 80 degree water and basically sit on their butt all day. They dont need food every day. Every 6 days might be a bit much but they arent going to die from it. My pygos are fed hakari pellets once a day but I just toss in a hand full every time then once a week I toss in a fillet. I feed my manny half a shrimp everyday or every other day. I feed them at random times but its usually in the evening. Any time I go near my pygo tank and bend down in front of it they think its feeding time. I like feeding a little alot compared to alot a little.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

I feed my serras every other day and they seem to like it that way, when I was feeding them everyday, most times they don't finish thier food bur since I did it every other day I had no problems getting them to finish thier food.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I'd say at that size you could cut back to every other day or every two days. Just watch they don't start chewing on each other. When you first start lengthening the time between feedings they get really nippy.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

What i did was.

In the winter I fed them once(small) every 2 weeks. . I starved them. I tried to mimic the dry season. I also reduced the water level, And made my fx5 do alot of surface breaking(sounded like rain). 
+less food=less water changes in the winter.

Now they are on the wet season. 
Which means I feed them Pellets 2x a day and a small fellet/shrimp.

They are more lively and agressive.

Id recommed Putting them on Pellets/white fish/shrimp/live feeders. To mix up there diet. So they dont get used to one type of food.


----------



## arok3000 (Nov 28, 2009)

I think I'm doing it wrong.

I feed my 4 RBP's about 20 pellets during the day, plus a fillet piece or 3-4 shrimp every evening before the lights go out.
They eat it all up though, so I'm not concerned.


----------

